# I found a new way to get free bottles



## arcticsid (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a wine tasting coming up at a local bar, happens I know the owner, so for a $20 ticket, not only do I get to sample some nice wines, and he said I can have all the empties! Last one the went through 8 cases. 8 cases may not seem like alot for a wine tasting, but hey, this is Fairbanks.


----------



## jbullard1 (Feb 18, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> There is a wine tasting coming up at a local bar, happens I know the owner, so for a $20 ticket, not only do I get to sample some nice wines, and he said I can have all the empties! Last one the went through 8 cases. 8 cases may not seem like alot for a wine tasting, but hey, this is Fairbanks.




Huuummmmm!! $20 bucks/free wine/free bottles sounds like a deal to me
Hope you got a DD


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2009)

Great deal, if you live near a winery that also works if they do wine tastings. I get quite a few that way also.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 18, 2009)

hell Jerry, I'm hoping not to pick up a DD! I'll have to make sure I pick up a little anti DDI powder.(Dont drink it)

(unless shes cute and she likes wine)
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 19, 2009)

*What about bottling in Gallon jugs?*

There is obviously alot of discussion concerning bottling, but most of it concerns standard size wine bottles. If you wanted to bottle in 1 gallon jugs would there be any other considerations besides a larger cork? And when it comes to a corker, would it be able to accomandate a cork large enough for a gallon jug? And....will the wine age and mellow any differently in a larger containere as opposed to a regular bottle?
Troy


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 19, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> And....will the wine age and mellow any differently in a larger containere as opposed to a regular bottle?
> Troy



Bulk aging is better, so aging in larger containers is always a bonus. That is one of the appeals of Magnums. Standard bottle sizes are just for serving and storage convenience.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2009)

I have never seen a gallon jug that receives corks myself and dont even think of corking a screw top bottle please as I have read many a post where omeone did that and the bottle either broke while corking or uncorking and has severed tendons or something to that effect. They are not as strong as cork bottles at the area where the cork is inserted. As for bottling in gallon jugs, sure if you really drink that much that fast so as when you open it it doesnt go bad. An open bottle usually tastes very flat after a few days even with a vacuvin stopper.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 20, 2009)

Wade, remember, I am posting from the middle of Alaska, in the middle of winter. Opening and finishing a gallon jug of wine would not be a problem. I realize the type with screw tops may pose a problem and I wouldn't consider it. It would be pretty neat to be able to come up with a bunch of magnum bottles. I most likely will go with standard bottles but was considering other options. I sure understand what your saying regarding the strength of the bottles. Point well taken.

Take Care
Troy


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 20, 2009)

So, for yall using 1 gallon jugs for carboys, are yall able to use those that had screw on lids? 

I hope so, I just got ahold of 6 of them for free. I hate to think they are useless.

Sorry for the hijack Troy. 

Mike D


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have some gallon jugs that are made for corks as i have never seen 1!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2009)

MJD, wine supply stores sell new screwon caps for these, I know finevinewines does and Im sure many others must also.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Do you have some gallon jugs that are made for corks as i have never seen 1!



I had to laugh, you just straight busted me for my newness on that one. I didnt know they didnt make 1 gallon cork bottles. I guess if I had taken time to think that through I would have realized that I had never seen one. 



Wade E said:


> MJD, wine supply stores sell new screwon caps for these, I know finevinewines does and Im sure many others must also.



I will have to get some of those new caps from finevinewines I expect. I really got the one gallon bottles for so that I could brew small batches of stuff. I ordered extra bungs and airlocks.


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice score!!! There is a wine bar around here that gives use empties too, I need to ask if they will hold a tasting. Way to go.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 22, 2009)

Wade E said:


> MJD, wine supply stores sell new screwon caps for these, I know finevinewines does and Im sure many others must also.


 
The 38mm caps fit the large jugs and do a great job... I put the wine and cider in them that I will drink so I don't waste my 750ml bottles. They are a great replacement for the metal caps that come on most of them.


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 25, 2009)

While there is a bottle deposit law in Vermont, Wine Bottles are not included and go to the transfer station for recycling. A local bar has barrels full of empties destined for the transfer station. He gave me three cases and access to any more that I want.

Nice Xmas gift.


----------



## TeamKA (Jan 19, 2010)

The local wine bar by me "doesn't have time" to clean and reuse bottles.... So 26 free cases and counting =)

-Brian


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 19, 2010)

TeamKA said:


> The local wine bar by me "doesn't have time" to clean and reuse bottles.... So 26 free cases and counting =)
> 
> -Brian



Nice... I need bottles, so I'm going to have to start hitting up some of the local places.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a couple of Carlos Rossi jugs that originally took screw caps. Using rubber bungs in them now. I think a nuber 4 in there.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great idea! I've found a lot of bars will hold on to the empties for you if you ask nicely


----------



## Jbuck (Feb 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Do you have some gallon jugs that are made for corks as i have never seen 1!




Wade E, from your profile I think you may be a little too young to remember them but in the 50's, 60's and I think early 70's milk used to be bottled in a one gallon glass jug with a little finger loop on the neck. I think, but my memory could be faulty they had a stopper top. We used to have a bunch of them in our old barn, used them to transport oil from the barrel to the field for tractors, chemical, ect. and over time I guess they all got broke or thrown away. I would guess there are still some around if you could find them.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 6, 2010)

also on ebay:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=1+...per&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2010)

I remember the milk and actually I can still get some just like that right around the corner still but they always had a tin foil wrap top on them here and still do. My dad still has the container that used to go out on the porch. I also remember The Charles Chips cans!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I remember the milk and actually I can still get some just like that right around the corner still but they always had a tin foil wrap top on them here and still do. My dad still has the container that used to go out on the porch. I also remember The Charles Chips cans!



Charles Chips ROCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes the milk and orange juice had foil wrap.

Troy, why stop at gallon jugs to cork, why not cork 5 gallon carboys?


----------



## damplatz (May 13, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> There is a wine tasting coming up at a local bar, happens I know the owner, so for a $20 ticket, not only do I get to sample some nice wines, and he said I can have all the empties! Last one the went through 8 cases. 8 cases may not seem like alot for a wine tasting, but hey, this is Fairbanks.



Great idea. You could also write wine bottling companies and ask for samples.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 20, 2010)

I'll have to check out our local winery and see if they will save bottles for me. I'm pretty sure there is a Legality issue with a winery reusing bottles, but I could be wrong.
All I know is that between black berry and strawberry, I'm going to need some bottles in about 6 months.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

The wineries is where I get all my bottles. I pay $2 a case for them. I usually can get anywhere's from 4-30 cases at a time. If you ever have a wine fest in your area that is the time to stock up on as many as you can possibly store. If you stick with one winery don't forget to bring them a bottle or two when you stop in.


----------



## arcticsid (May 21, 2010)

Helluva deal there Dan.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 21, 2010)

My sister knows the bar tender at TGI Friday's in St. Louis - so she gets all the empty bottles from them.

Right now i have about 200 bottles - and still getting them in!!!


----------



## Sirs (Sep 29, 2010)

guess thats one lucky thnig about living in NC soooo many wineries I know of 4 or 5 close by you can get loads of bottles for nothing just gotta ask them to save and promptly pick up or you have to get them from recycle bin cause thats where they'll be if you don't show. Got alot of the 375 Bellissima bottles cool blues and greens make nice gifts and don't gotta use as much of the precious LOL


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2010)

My buddy lives out there and sent me a few cases of those. You are one lucky SOB to be able to get those for free as those are like the most expensive bottles out there and they stack really nice! Good for you!


----------



## PPBart (Sep 30, 2010)

Sirs said:


> ... Got alot of the 375 Bellissima bottles cool blues and greens make nice gifts ...



The 375's are quite expensive to buy around here. In the past I've bought two cases (24 ea) and accumulated some more, have about 75 now. Those are reserved for my own use, almost never given away. Since my wife rarely drinks wine, I bottle my own favorites in 375's -- two nice glasses of wine and nothing left over.


----------

